# Eli Manning!!! IS HOTNESS!



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

I dont know why, but i just went on yahoo, first thing i saw was Eli, and I just wanna do him!!!!!!! im sure this will pass... just thought id share that with you all! 












drooolssssss*


----------



## justinhammar (Oct 23, 2009)

Agreed. I would totally do him.


----------



## maneater (Sep 1, 2009)

REALLY not my type but I'm happy for ya. I like the Michael Buble.


----------



## justinhammar (Oct 23, 2009)

He's fairly easy on the eyes as well. PPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

nom nom nom... actually any guy right now is hot!!! damn you sex drive... and urges... 

robert pattinson is WAY HOTTER!!!!!


----------



## Dupree (Feb 21, 2010)

Eli Manning is also ISFP, much more likable than his ESTP brother (nothing against ESTP's, I just don't like Peyton).


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

damn and he is introverted?!?!?! I LOVE INTROVERTS... sooo sexy.


----------



## ThatGuy01 (Jan 8, 2010)

ya! wait...what? where am i...


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL!!!! your lost bro!!


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Kalifornia310 said:


> nom nom nom... actually any guy right now is hot!!! damn you sex drive... and urges...
> 
> robert pattinson is WAY HOTTER!!!!!


No. Just..no.:crazy:


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ben said:


> No. Just..no.:crazy:



:angry: are we gonna argue about this?!... because you know, ill comply an all... :crazy::crazy: enfj fo lyfe!


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm he ain't nothin' to write home about.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

MOON! :angry: if you didnt have such an adorable cat as an avatar! i would have... idk... like said something mean or something!!! :crazy::crazy:


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

maneater said:


> REALLY not my type but I'm happy for ya. I like the Michael Buble.


K i'm not gay but..... yea bubble is pretty darn good lookin. if i were to go gay for anyone it would prolly be jude law.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

*drools


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Now this thread is sooooooooooooo much better!


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

moon? who do you wanna see?! lol


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## entperson (Sep 14, 2009)

Matt Bomer anyone?


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

Tooters in
flutters eyelashes at mirror

totters bk oot

_I fear this answer may be lost on the many_


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

wickeddesires said:


> Tooters in
> flutters eyelashes at mirror
> 
> totters bk oot
> ...


...WHAT ON EARTH?!?!?!?!



lol!! i like random people! yay!!! lets be friends!!! :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

mmmm


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

kristina 23 said:


> mmmm



you have good taste!!! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

​ 
Channing Tatum anyone?

Oh, and Josh Hartnett is gorgeous, as Kristina pointed out:








​


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Saboteur said:


> ​
> Channing Tatum anyone?
> 
> Oh, and Josh Hartnett is gorgeous, as Kristina pointed out:
> ...


i used to like channing tatum but then everyone said he looks like my brother and that creeped me out...never looked at him the same :sad:


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

saboteur said:


> ​
> channing tatum anyone?
> 
> Oh, and josh hartnett is gorgeous, as kristina pointed out:
> ...




:: Drools ::


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

John Gidding. roud:​


----------



## Hillary (Sep 12, 2009)

Oooh I have the hugest crush on Eli Manning. He's hot but in that he's a total dork kind of way? Adorkable personified? Plus he's an introvert on top of that adorkableness...damn.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Eli looks like a moron. Plus, he sucks as a quarterback. I played him practically ALL season and am still pissed about it.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hillary said:


> Oooh I have the hugest crush on Eli Manning. He's hot but in that he's a total dork kind of way? Adorkable personified? Plus he's an introvert on top of that adorkableness...damn.



dork and shy introvert... combined.... makes me melt. damn


----------



## Amarant (Mar 18, 2010)

Kalifornia310 said:


> *drools


Thank god! At least someone likes balding men. We're not totally hopeless then .


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

oh and gerard butler is a purty damn good lookin dude


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

leaving the man-related hotness section, what do you think of Katy Perry? She's so pretty!! But not the gorgeous elegant kind of beauty. She's cute.










But if it were for men, I'd go with Robbie Williams! xD


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

jdmn said:


> leaving the man-related hotness section, what do you think of Katy Perry? She's so pretty!! But not the gorgeous elegant kind of beauty. She's cute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like katy!! shes amazing! and when she guest starred on American Idol, i think she was hilarious the way she didnt take BS from anyone!


----------



## jenP23 (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow, you know what? I completely agree about Eli Manning. There's just something about him. Sweet, shy but aggressive. He has the hottest butt too! lol :blushed:


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

*more dudes.*


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

GreenCoyote said:


>



adorable!!!!


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I don't like his face or his body.


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> I don't like his face or his body.


who are you.... oh.... eli manning.

ha hah ha.

pardon me... I am having an afternoon drink....


yeah. I am not much of a fan either...

sorry kalifornia.

although I do feel inclined to agree to try and impress you I have to stick with my own and shared opinions.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Kalifornia310 said:


> I dont know why, but i just went on yahoo, first thing i saw was Eli, and I just wanna do him!!!!!!! im sure this will pass... just thought id share that with you all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is just me who sees this but.. glancing at this person, it looks like a dildo. Not sure why. Something about the shape of course, and the thick rubbery flesh.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

GreenCoyote said:


> who are you.... oh.... eli manning.
> 
> ha hah ha.
> 
> ...


Eli manning is not my main pick of all time faves. but he is my underdog pick. so yeah. glad i got that clarification our of the way! 

of course i could be just making that statement up to agree with you. but hey, who really knows with me... my Fe is extremely high.



Promethea said:


> It is just me who sees this but.. glancing at this person, it looks like a dildo. Not sure why. Something about the shape of course, and the thick rubbery flesh.


lol @ thick rubbery flesh. 
it just may be you. i just see adorable. lol


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Guys with guitars are hot. Creative guys are hot.

And also: Trent Ford.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

zezy said:


> Guys with guitars are hot. Creative guys are hot.
> 
> And also: Trent Ford.


totally agree with you... trent ford.. sickeningly awesome


----------

